# It's here....the next "hot" one ?



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

"STARR" KBG

https://grasslandoregon.com/assets/starr-kbg%2c-full-page.pdf


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Take a look at current NTEP reports under the name of "GO-2628" if "STARR" is not shown. Very high performer.

I see "AFTER MIDNIGHT" is also doing very well. This is a Jacklin Seed cultivar.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

^ +1 After Midnight looks interesting. Starr looks like it wouldn't be dark enough for me.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

f


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Who's in for a group buy of After Midnight? Seems like it'll be super limited this Fall. I'm told by Jacklin that Drew at SSS will have some available, but I also I have an inquiry out for minimum qty from my favorite local distributor. I know you can't resist, @j4c11


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

What the hell is this thread about?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Seems a bit disingenuous to compare yourself to Midnight which is like 50 years old at this point, and a bunch of other varieties not on many peoples list to care about.

There's a reason they arent comparing it against things like Bewitched/Mazama/Bluenote/Everest/etc...

Still interested to see new elite varieties rise to the top and curious to see how it performs.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Midnight is used in the NTEP every testing cycle as a standard to compare to. Everyone knows what it is, how it grows, and what it looks like. That is why people use it for comparison. It also still holds up very well.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

vnephologist said:


> Who's in for a group buy of After Midnight? Seems like it'll be super limited this Fall. I'm told by Jacklin that Drew at SSS will have some available, but I also I have an inquiry out for minimum qty from my favorite local distributor. I know you can't resist, @j4c11


Probably not this fall, but next fall... I have been thinking I might reno the front to a monostand.


----------



## ZoisMN (Mar 4, 2021)

will update w results. i'm in MN.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

What was the outcome like with STARR?


----------

